# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [Crossover] EVID 6.2 λαμπακια tweeter

## Shaman

παιδια  εχω τα ηχεια evid 6.2 στα οποία  ο προηγούμενος ιδιοκτήτης  τους είχε αντικαταστήσει τα   lamp fuse  με βραχυκύκλωμα. 
τι λαμπάκια προτείνετε  να  βαλω μια  και  δεν  βρισκω  τα  αυθεντικα?

----------


## Shaman

τελικά τα λαμπακια είναι τα * SK3 Osram Sylvania 569 12.8V 2.1A 27W    που* *χρησιμοποιούνται** σε πολλα επαγγελματικά ηχεια.*

----------


## chipakos-original

> τελικά τα λαμπακια είναι τα * SK3 Osram Sylvania 569 12.8V 2.1A 27W    που* *χρησιμοποιούνται** σε πολλα επαγγελματικά ηχεια.*


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Speaker-Cros...AAAOSwAuNW4d~r

----------


## Shaman

Ναι φιλε  μου  το  βρικα ,ειναι σχετικά κοινό λαμπάκι. το δύσκολο ηταν να βρω τι τύπος λάμπας ήταν γιατι  στα  δικα μου τα ηχεια ,λίπανε. Τοσο  καιρο εψαχνα και το βρικα  μονος μου μόλις έκανα  την  ερώτηση...  τι  να πω? παλι  καλα

----------

